# Iron Man scale = Aurora Superman?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will the new Iron Man kit be the same scale as the Aurora Superman kit?

Or Supersized like the Polar Lights Spider-Man?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If we're voting, I'm all for 1/6. Better detail at that size.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll throw my vote in for 1/6th. :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Same here and the Hulk in 1/6 too! Would look really impressive!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

1/8th scale goes better with the Aurora models. I built the PL Marvel kits and didnt like the larger scale. Guess the Aurora size is more what I like. Plus it takes up less shelf space!
Steve Cooke


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scooke123 said:


> 1/8th scale goes better with the Aurora models. I built the PL Marvel kits and didnt like the larger scale. Guess the Aurora size is more what I like. Plus it takes up less shelf space!
> Steve Cooke


Well, Superman, Batman, and Robin were about 1/8 scale. The Penguin was closer to 1/10. Wonder Woman, Spidey, Captain America, and The Hulk were 1/12. So, there was no particular consistency within Aurora's scaling of Superhero kits either. Good thing they didn't do Ant Man or The Atom. Then we'd _really_ be confused.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Well,1/6th scale is not a huge figure,but for someone who collects a lot of figures,it does take more space.If a diorama is added,then it really makes a difference.I like 1/6th scale too,but 1/8th scale is big enough,and a perfect scale in my opinion.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All (or most) of my vinyl and resin figure kits are 1/6. I don't have many PL or Aurora ones.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think 1/8 scale would make this a better companion kit to the Aurora Batman and Superman kits, as well as the "upsized" Spider-Man and Hulk kits from Polar Lights. But then, as long as the detail is there (which doesn't seem to be a problem with Moebius' kits) 1/6 scale would make it a nice companion kit to the various resin kits out there, so...I'll take either one, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I think 1/8 scale is the way to go for superhero kits. Keep 'em in scale with the PL Marvel kits, I say. Not to mention most of Moebius' other figure kit offerings (Dr. J, Conan, Invisible Man), Captain Action being the exception rather than the rule.

As for what constitutes "Aurora scale," it's not really consistent ; the general rule seems to have been "whatever fits in the box." So Superman, Superboy, & Batman are about 1/8, while Robin, Penguin, and Wonder Woman are more like 1/10. If those ever get a re-release, I'd like to see them upscaled a little bit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

What's scale is Nosferatu? Looks about 1/8!


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> What's scale is Nosferatu? Looks about 1/8!



He appears to be 1/8 scale, in keeping with most of the Aurora Universal Monsters. 

1/8 really is my favorite scale for figure models. It's big enough that you can see and paint some details but small enough that you can have room for several of them on the shelf. Also gives more opportunity for the company to add a cool base to the kit without spending too much additional money.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well whatever the scale Iron Man and the Hulk turn out to be the Hulk should be about 9 feet tall in relation to a normal human (Iron Man) with oversized limbs, muscles and hands etc so it should be quite a big model anyway.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

you think probably 1/8 scale for ol' Shellhead and 1/6 scale for the green Goliath would work?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> you think probably 1/8 scale for ol' Shellhead and 1/6 scale for the green Goliath would work?



I think Moebius would most probably do them in the same scale which would make sense but who knows. I'm itchin to see some pics!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

You and me both,pal!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

deadmanincfan said:


> You and me both,pal!



Wonder when we'll see some concept sketches etc like Monarch did with the ghost?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...oh,FRAAAAAAAANK...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

deadmanincfan said:


> you think probably 1/8 scale for ol' Shellhead and 1/6 scale for the green Goliath would work?





SUNGOD said:


> I think Moebius would most probably do them in the same scale which would make sense but who knows.


Both kits in the same scale would make sense. Considering the Hulk in the new film is nine feet tall, in the same scale it would still be a larger kit.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Would Moebius consider releasing on a full scale,the Iron Man Helmet.I am sure that it would sell like crazy.Probably molded in the appropriate plastic colors for the average joe with no modeling skills.This way mass selling chances would be increased.Perhaps double the plastic thickness that would normally be expected in an average kit.The helmet would include a display stand with simulated rivets plus Iron Man Plaque of course.Since the helmet would probably be made of basically a one piece frontal mask,and the back part of two halves,due to molding limits,the back part should probably include an inside the helmet strip to reinforce it,since it should be made for both display and wearing it.This would mean,hinges or slots inside the helmet for easy assembly of the front part of the helmet.Of course, removable clear and frosted clear plastic options for the eyes,plus instructions on how to light up the eyes with lights.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm thinking 1/8 would be appropriate, as well, given the scale of the old Aurora models. It'd be nice to see 'em all together...

xsavoie: if you're interested in getting a helmet, take a look here:

http://www.sideshowtoy.com/?page_id=4489&sku=3821

It's pricey, but it's all metal. And you can wear it....


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

If we're talking diorama base, which I would hope for, then 1/8th. A nicely involved diorama at 1/6th would overwhelm my shelf.


----------

